# Where to buy premade speaker cabinets? ( for tower speakers )



## kepone

I am wanting to build a pair of tower speakers for the front left/right of my HT system. I live in an apartment so woodworking and making my own cabinets is pretty much impossible, not to mention that i suck at woodwork anyway so that would surely end in epic failure and/or a trip to the ER.

I want to build a setup that will have some real impact, drivers and crossover parts will be purchased from Parts Express and Madisound , I would like to go with a 3 way setup, so something like 8's for midbass, 5 or 6 inch midrange, and a ribbon tweeter.. I will most likely try out the Aurum Cantus drivers first, I have also heard very good things about the Dayton Reference drivers- I am looking to basically build a budget high end set of stereo speakers to handle the majority of my listening needs as far as music goes, they will temporarily also be my front L/R in my HT system

Where can I buy premade cabinets? Any suggestions?


----------



## azngotskills

Local cabinet maker would be your best choice because they can make it to your specific specs and shipping would not hit you.

Premade designs are available on Zalytron, Madisound, Partsexpress with the option of purchasing the enclosures.

Find a forum member willing to do the work.


----------



## kepone

Those towers from Madisound will work just fine, they aren't the prettiest things out there but they will work.


----------



## BTA

The Partsexpress boxes are very nice


----------



## kepone

They look very nice but i didnt see any prefab floorstanding towers.. so unless i find some, i guess ill be sticking with the Madisound towers..


----------



## Aaron D

Sounds like you have found the standard sources. I believe the largest Dayton box is 1cf and 24" high. Not a floor stander but would look nice on a stand (Parts Express again).

Also, there is a guy in the classified section on the PE site that does custom CNC cut cabs. Might be an option if you want raw cabs. He also does assembly, I'm not sure if he would be interested in finish work though. Look over there if any of this interests you.

Later,
Aaron D


----------



## Inferno333

I know that they are disliked on this forum, but give Elemental Designs a call.

Their woodshop along with the new CNC machine put out some very kickass enclosures.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

I would add.... error to towers/cabinets that are LARGER than the specs you need... until you decide on speakers/drivers... its easy to add 2x4"s to take up space in a larger enclosure then to add some "quasi-moto" looking appendage to a tower... LOL 

Have you selected drivers? if you have... send ED or Madisound your speaker choices & ask them if they have a recommendation or quote.... 

I know that www.legacyaudio.com in Springfield, Illinois USED to build custom request cabinets.

Rob


----------



## Pseudonym

get yourself a kit from madisound. all the cuts are made, u just need to glue/screw them together after youve taken care of dampening them.


----------



## soundq1

part Express


----------



## GlasSman

Don't be so dead set on using a tower enclosure.

If it's HT..... you'll be using a seperate sub so go with the enclosures at PE since they ARE very nice...and this is coming from someone that can build anything....sky's the limit.....as in _*no limits*_.


----------



## rbrokcman

Check madisound if you didn't see it listed above.


----------

